# Is there any use for this moss in our hobby?



## jrh3 (Jul 18, 2020)

Where I am camping at this weekend has tons of this moss growing, just curious if there is any use for it in our hobby? I could grab some if so.


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jul 18, 2020)

It could make for some very pretty decoration in an arboreal enclosure but I would definitely heat treat it to make sure there are no unwanted hitchhikers. it would be dead but it would look nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 18, 2020)

DomGom TheFather said:


> It could make for some very pretty decoration in an arboreal enclosure but I would definitely heat treat it to make sure there are no unwanted hitchhikers. it would be dead but it would look nice.


Great idea, I might grab a few pieces. Found a  Nice nephila clavipes last night that had used some of this moss to build its web on.


----------



## viper69 (Jul 18, 2020)

Looks like Spanish moss you see in Deep South.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 18, 2020)

viper69 said:


> Looks like Spanish moss you see in Deep South.


Yes, im in Alabama

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 18, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> Yes, im in Alabama


 Been to a few places down there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 18, 2020)

viper69 said:


> Looks like Spanish moss you see in Deep South.


Yeah, this is Spanish moss, which actually isn't a moss at all, it's Tillandsia.

@jrh3 I killed the one I picked in Disney world. I think it needs fairly bright light; however, mine might also have been getting too cold because I hung it on a window. I don't know how long it lasts dead, but @DomGom TheFather is right, that stuff is known for carrying chiggers. Maybe you could use neem oil to kill whatever you bring in? It doesn't look nearly as nice dry IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 18, 2020)

schmiggle said:


> Yeah, this is Spanish moss, which actually isn't a moss at all, it's Tillandsia.
> 
> @jrh3 I killed the one I picked in Disney world. I think it needs fairly bright light; however, mine might also have been getting too cold because I hung it on a window. I don't know how long it lasts dead, but @DomGom TheFather is right, that stuff is known for carrying chiggers. Maybe you could use neem oil to kill whatever you bring in? It doesn't look nearly as nice dry IMO.


That is true. I don't know how moss became part of the name, I'm sure it was easier than epiphyte

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dorifto (Jul 18, 2020)

viper69 said:


> That is true. I don't know how moss became part of the name, I'm sure it was easier than epiphyte


And the spanish?? That tillandsia doesn't grow in Spain hahahahaha xD

I have one in my house, now hanging from a furniture  I tried to use it in my vivariums, but it was a mess, and also dangerous, since the T tried to climb it every second.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 18, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> And the spanish?? That tillandsia doesn't grow in Spain hahahahaha xD
> 
> I have one in my house, now hanging from a furniture  I tried to use it in my vivariums, but it was a mess, and also dangerous, since the T tried to climb it every second.


Don't know exactly, but the Spanish did own what is now the state of Florida.









						Spanish Florida - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





But who knows! Not me!

or









						The Story Behind Spanish Moss - Bromeliad Plant Care
					

Spanish Moss has no relation to the moss family. In fact, Spanish moss is a bromeliad. Learn more about Spanish moss here.




					www.bromeliads.info
				












						10 Things You Should Know About Spanish Moss
					

Spanish moss is not only beautiful, but interesting.




					www.mentalfloss.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto (Jul 18, 2020)

Spaniards, trying to colonize everything... Hahhahaaha, They won't be able to colonize us 



PS: I love spanish people, being basque doesn't mean we hate spain

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 19, 2020)

viper69 said:


> Don't know exactly, but the Spanish did own what is now the state of Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains why our state flag is almost identical to the Spanish Florida flag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

